# Richard Mille Clock (Modern)



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice clock ? watch in full screen mode

Richard Mille Clock


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I liked it, cleaver what you can do with computers these days.

What is the name of that type of escapement? I have an eye on a carriage clock with something very similar but I'm clueless as to what it is called.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Couldn't strap that on your wrist and fly from Gatwick South could you!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

JWL940 said:


> Well I liked it, cleaver what you can do with computers these days.
> 
> What is the name of that type of escapement? I have an eye on a carriage clock with something very similar but I'm clueless as to what it is called.


Its described as a "Constant force escapement"


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They have a similar escapement on turret clocks called a "pin wheel" escapement

If a carriage clock has that or a "virgule" escapement then buy it cos it's gonna be worth about 6k...... unless it's priced up for that 

Not wishing to cause an arguement but have seen a constant force escapement on a tourbillion with flyweights to absorb the momentum of it speeding up then suddenly stopping on impulse........ i guess if you get the impulse angles right then it can be a "constant force" escapement, so is a gravity escapement i guess...........


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Dusty / Harry, that helps in tracking more information down before I take the plunge.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely piece of computer animation. :notworthy:


----------

